
Flippant.js - A mini JS and CSS library for flipping things over - toastdriven
http://mintchaos.github.io/flippant.js/
======
joeyrobert
Full flippant source is 79 lines:
[https://github.com/mintchaos/flippant.js/blob/master/flippan...](https://github.com/mintchaos/flippant.js/blob/master/flippant.js)

Call me old-fashioned but I prefer not to use these "mini JS and CSS"
libraries for every little thing I do. Any competent JS/HTML developer be able
to implement something like this using CSS3 transitions in an hour. Too many
developers just paste libraries together these days.

~~~
umsm
Why spend time re-inventing the wheel? If you're looking to sharpen your
skills, then go for it. I believe most people would prefer to get their
product out the door as quickly as it's reasonable.

~~~
joeyrobert
Agreed, results are important but you're taking a chance trusting any library
Joe Programmer created in a couple of hours. I think it's a form of Cargo cult
programming.

~~~
sukoto
Where do you draw the line? No more frameworks?

It's up to the dev to go through source and understand it. Having a test suite
helps.

------
CedarMadness
The initial flip isn't animating correctly every time in Firefox. Half the
time it flips over too quickly to see any animation. Flipping back to the
original content looks alright though.

~~~
Arelius
I'm getting this also.

------
thezilch
Note: doesn't work in <IE10 and doesn't degrade gracefully

~~~
joseph_cooney
In IE 10 the 'flip' in the demo worked for me, but the 'flip back' didn't. It
looks like it is just the way the even handler on the 'back' of the item is
wired up.

~~~
thezilch
I don't think it's the library; the demo uses `CustomEvent`, external to the
lib, which is not supported in IE, as a constructor. I honestly didn't test
any of it, but looking at the code was obvious it'd both not work and just
throw errors in IE.

~~~
joseph_cooney
Yes, re: event handler wire-up, that's why I wrote the part that said " It
looks like it is just the way the event handler on the 'back' of the item is
wired up"

------
NKCSS
The card version looks nice and usable, but the test flip has some issues.
Works nice in IE10, but in Crome, the font gets ugly and has drawing artifacts
(see [http://imgur.com/aXwvVr8](http://imgur.com/aXwvVr8) ), but that's chrome
and not your fault :)

Also, in IE10, the input of the card is a bit off, where you can't read it
properly ( [http://imgur.com/NF7lXbQ](http://imgur.com/NF7lXbQ) ) and the
update button doesn't work...

------
beat
Very cool! I was actually thinking about wanting something like that.

------
franze
i like it, will combine it with
[http://miniqr.com/onsnap.r](http://miniqr.com/onsnap.r) just because

------
theg2
Broken in Opera...not surprising but worth nothing.

------
diminoten
Cool, but the modal is huge. Being mostly a noob at this kind of stuff, I
assume that's outside of the scope of the library?

~~~
sbarre
It's probably just sizing the modal to your browser window by default, and you
can override/adjust it in the CSS when you're styling it for your needs
anyways.

------
aiiane
nitpick... why does the css class applied during card mode have 'modal' in its
name?

------
gren
Flippant means creepy in French!

------
BaconJuice
no love for IE6? great stuff anyways. Saved for future use.

~~~
raylu
Does anyone love IE6? IE6 doesn't need love, it needs an axe.

------
josscrowcroft
Beautiful. thanks!

------
gokulk
not able to close windows

